# min length of rifle.



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Need to know what min length of rifle .think its 26 "not sure . want to shorten lop thanks maxfold


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

If a rifle has a total length of less than 26 inches, or a barrel length less than 16 inches, under FEDERAL law it is a Class III firearm, and in the same legal class as a machnegun. "Short Barreled Rifles" must be registered with the Federal BATFE, and a transfer tax paid on them


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What he said:thumbsup:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm just curious, but if you have a 16" barrel, and a folding stock, do they measure the shortest possible length, or the length with the stock unfolded?

(I don't own anything illegal or tactical btw)


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> I'm just curious, but if you have a 16" barrel, and a folding stock, do they measure the shortest possible length, or the length with the stock unfolded?
> 
> (I don't own anything illegal or tactical btw)



Pretty sure they count only unfolded as folded up it isnt able to be shouldered so its equivalent to a pistol for overall length but you still have to be 16" or more barrel. I believe bullpups are the only rifles that really push the limits for overall length while having buttstock able to be shouldered.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

slackwolf said:


> Pretty sure they count only unfolded as folded up it isnt able to be shouldered so its equivalent to a pistol for overall length but you still have to be 16" or more barrel. I believe bullpups are the only rifles that really push the limits for overall length while having buttstock able to be shouldered.


What he said...Now a collapsible stock it can get iffy,but it would almost have to be to short of a barrel "less than 16" Bullpups get to this range.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> What he said...Now a collapsible stock it can get iffy,but it would almost have to be to short of a barrel "less than 16" Bullpups get to this range.


Its 26 inches minimum with stocks unfolded and extended.

Most bullpups can get pretty close to magic number yet still have barrels that are longer than 16.

For comparison a typical 10.3 AR15 SBR will come in at ~29.

http://www.atf.gov/publications/download/p/atf-p-5320-8/atf-p-5320-8-chapter-2.pdf


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*lop.legal.*

Thanks .can shorten lop for small relatives and add pad for hunting .thanks for info on folders also .aron have you put shoulder stock on pistol? . maxfold


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha nope! Thought about it, but like I said, I like being legal...


----------

